
Monthly Hashes 2020-07 - KajMagnus
Here you can post hashes of, say, your Git repo current revision, or maybe the work-in-progress text of a book you&#x27;re writing but didn&#x27;t show to anyone yet.
======
KajMagnus

        Talkyard origin master Git SHA1, 2020-06-20: 236226766862c1a92b127d3cf6006197784967fb
        Talkyard w-km7d, 2020-07-10: 6bf922fda6c486973dc192ffd7115f19d2dbd095 (backlinks & link previews — will squash & rebase, disappears)

